
Show HN: CloudTiming: Cut up to 60% on the cost of cloud servers - slsniffer
https://cloudtiming.com
======
slsniffer
ccording to research, companies are paying an average of 36% more for cloud
services than they actually need to. We've created CloudTiming to help
businesses use Amazon Web Services (AWS) to fight cloud waste.

Set a schedule using the simple interface and the tool will automatically
start and stop your cloud servers while you are not using them. This results
in saving up to 60% on cloud computing - good news for your IT budget.

Check it out and let us know what you think! Thanks!

P.S. See how we found original idea: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cloud-
timing#comment-62083...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cloud-
timing#comment-620831)

------
sucrose
Misspelling of 'period' in paragraph under "FREE START": preiod

~~~
slsniffer
Thanks a lot, will fix

------
amirathi
Why should we use CloudTiming over AWS Instance Scheduler?

~~~
slsniffer
Because it has more flexible and user-friendly interface. You shouldn't be a
technical person.

